# HMS Caroline



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Just thought I'd include this old girl in the Forum. She still looks well considering she is from 1914 & still Commisioned. (Thumb) 
http://www.bobhenneman.info/caroline.htm
McG


----------



## John Feltham (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the information, I had no idea that Caroline was still in existance. She certainly seems to be in amazingly good condition. I will look forward to her coming to Portsmouth if that idea comes to pass.
John


----------



## nigelcollett (Oct 26, 2005)

Afraid the one I can remember is RADIO CAROLINE

Showing me age now

Regards

NigelC


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

Listen to a lot of radio, did you?? LOL  
McG


----------



## GDav (Jul 25, 2006)

I've always thought that she was a beautiful ship and I'd love to see her armaments restored. I'm not 100% sure but I think I can remember her forward turret still being there in the early 1960's. 

She's very visible on google earth.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Aurora*

Amazed and pleased there is one left and being looked after.

Thought you may be interested in the Aurora;
I was sent this postcard from Leningrad in 1980.
Cruiser Aurora was started 1897; launched 1900.
She took part in the Tsunima. Now part of The Navy Museum, she is located
on the Petrogradskaya Embarkment of the Bolshaya Nevka River.


----------



## GDav (Jul 25, 2006)

Beautiful. Is she a Caroline Class?


----------



## Boots (Nov 2, 2005)

I had a look at Caroline last year on a visit to Belfast. She is the Reserve Training centre of the Ulster Division of the RNR. She is the name ship of her light cruiser class and was launched on january 28th. 1914. She was at Jutland and had an eight minute brief encounter with a Deutschland class battleship, luckily escaping severe damage.
She is the second oldest commissioned ship in the Royal Navy, after HMS Victory.it is intended that she remain in her present role until 2011 when she is scheduled to be put up for sale. Hopefully the local Council, Heritage society and harbour commission can buy her as a tourist attraction. portsmouth have also got their eyes on her to go alongside HMS Warrior. She was the first light cruiser to be provided with geared turbines and could burn either oil or coal in her eight yarrow boilers. She has quadruple screws and had a top speed of 29 knots.
Her armament has been removed but her hull is in very good condition, apart from an awful extra deck structure on her after end that is not attractive! She is well worth a look if you are ever in Belfast, but it would require prior arrangement.


----------



## danube4 (Aug 20, 2005)

*aurora*

Hi, another pic of Aurora. thought you might like to see.

www.answers.com/cruiser+aurora?gwp=12&method=2

For history and Info all on this web.

Barney.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks Barney .... I've had that card for a while, now, just seeing the graceful Caroline, reminded me I had it. Now we know her story.

Tell me, does anyone know why ships of the period had the particular
cut of the bows; and why ships no longer have this?


----------



## GDav (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm no naval architect but the idea of the below water ram and knife edge bow was seen to be the best way to have a warship cut through waves rather than ride over them. I believe the concept is still in use.

Anybody else got an opinion?

Some good pics of Caroline Class cruisers here:

http://www.gwpda.org/naval/w0200000.htm


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

*aleddy*

Love your standard McGurrgle, where can I score one?
Sixteen years I lived In Belfast plus a few months leave time before I reached 21. 
Heard about HMS Caroline often in that time but never got to see her, where was she moored?
Very good pictures posted here but does anyone have a full length broadside or is she moored in a cluster of buildings.
Regards
ted


----------



## GDav (Jul 25, 2006)

Ted she's on the southern side of the Lagan, right next to the main egress to the ferry terminals, in her own dock. You pass within 100 yards of her if you're going in or out by ferry. Check her out on google earth mate.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

*aleddy*

Thanks GDav,
Will make a point of getting to see her in the next few years, hopefully Portsmouth don't pinch her, on the other hand if they do it will be a good excuse to detour to the south coast and see Victory and Warrior and ..and.. and ..and..my wife will be pleased, she might even dispare and allow me a leave pass. 
Will also look more into Google Earth, looks very interesting.
Regards 
Ted


----------



## GDav (Jul 25, 2006)

Ted there's a thin excuse there for retaining her for the Titanic Quarter.

Let's wait and see eh?


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

*aleddy*

Hi again GDav
Read of that possibility somewhere in these pages, was it titled Titanerack or something similar, have not been able to find it again.
Cheers
Ted


----------



## GDav (Jul 25, 2006)

Try this mate. A wee google search for Titanic Quarter Belfast yielded this and a few other links.

Seems like it's big business.

http://www.titanic-quarter.com/


----------



## NavySparker (Oct 6, 2017)

Here is the crew list of HMS Caroline at the Battle of Jutland.
(names still being added)
http://www.jutlandcrewlists.org/caroline


----------

